# old pee



## countrygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

since my third sp is not clearing well (even after superkleer), does pee improve with aging like any other wine? i sure hope so...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not 100% about SP - so this could be wrong - but it might be pectic haze. Do the instructions call for any?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Since skeeter pee is basically water and lemon juice it's not going to improve over time.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Since skeeter pee is basically water and lemon juice it's not going to improve over time.



so how much time can i give it...it's been more n 3 weeks...going on 4. it's not terribly cloudy, just not clear like the first two batches. just go ahead and drink it anyway?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 7, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> so how much time can i give it...it's been more n 3 weeks...going on 4. it's not terribly cloudy, just not clear like the first two batches. just go ahead and drink it anyway?



I have the same problem with my orange wine...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 7, 2010)

If you haven't tried pectic enzyme; give it a shot. I had the same problem with a batch that used gooseberry slurry. Although the gooseberry wine had pectic enzyme treatment and it cleared fine, the SP didn't want to clear. I treated it with pectic enzyme, gave it about a month, then hit it with superclear. After adding the superclear, it actually got worse. It then stayed cloudy for about 3 days without change and then miraculously fell clear overnight. Weird.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 9, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If you haven't tried pectic enzyme; give it a shot. I had the same problem with a batch that used gooseberry slurry. Although the gooseberry wine had pectic enzyme treatment and it cleared fine, the SP didn't want to clear. I treated it with pectic enzyme, gave it about a month, then hit it with superclear. After adding the superclear, it actually got worse. It then stayed cloudy for about 3 days without change and then miraculously fell clear overnight. Weird.



hmmm...next racking i will treat with pectin enzyme and will report back!
thanks lon!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 10, 2010)

I added some pectic enzyme to my newest batch of s.p. Technically you shouldn't have to use it but I believe it helps it to clear faster. That and a good whipping to degass helps.


----------



## Woodbee (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Girl.
Old Pee. I can't wait to see your label.
Brad


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 14, 2010)

36 hours after 1 tsp. pectin enzyme and racking and sooo clear i can see the bottom from the top of the carboy...wth...
thanks for the suggestion!!


----------

